# igual: ¿a lo mejor?



## Pacalito

¿Igual es sinónimo de "a lo mejor?

Ejemplo:

¿Dónde vais a ir de vacaciones?
- Igual vamos a Guatemala

La opcion correcta del DELE es la siguente: "a lo mejor" (las otras dos eran: "también" y "otra vez")

Me parece muy extraño.... A ver, ¿qué me decís?


----------



## Miguelillo 87

Pues nunc alo había pensado así, pero si los intercambiamos sí se puede.

Así que sí son sinonimos.


----------



## Namarne

Hola: 

En España es muy común el uso de *igual *con el sentido de *a lo mejor* o de *quizá*. Hay mucha gente que emplea incluso *lo mismo*, aunque esto ya no sé si es correcto: 
_Lo mismo vamos a Guatemala_. = _Igual vamos a Guatemala = A lo mejor vamos a Guatemala. = Quizá vayamos a Guatemala. _


----------



## ROSANGELUS

Por acá no se utiliza de esa manera, tienen una diferencia sutil.

Igual = de todas maneras (cuando tal vez hay algun obstaculo, pero igual vamos)

A lo mejor = Tal vez/puede ser (cuando es solo un supuesto)

Saludos
Rosa


----------



## 0scar

*a lo mejor*
*1. *loc. adv. coloq. Quizá, tal vez.


RAE (c)


----------



## mirx

Pacalito said:


> ¿Igual es sinónimo de "a lo mejor?
> 
> Ejemplo:
> 
> ¿Dónde vais a ir de vacaciones?
> - Igual vamos a Guatemala
> 
> La opcion correcta del DELE es la siguente: "a lo mejor" (las otras dos eran: "también" y "otra vez")
> 
> Me parece muy extraño.... A ver, ¿qué me decís?




En México sí son sinónimos pero igual están mal empleados.


----------



## RIU

Creo que es como dice Namarne, aunque quizás por que estamos por la misma zona...



mirx said:


> En México sí son sinónimos pero igual están mal empleados.


 Sutil esta .


----------



## MarieSuzanne

ROSANGELUS said:


> Por acá no se utiliza de esa manera, tienen una diferencia sutil.
> 
> Igual = de todas maneras (cuando tal vez hay algun obstaculo, pero igual vamos)
> 
> A lo mejor = Tal vez/puede ser (cuando es solo un supuesto)
> 
> Saludos
> Rosa



En Argentina usamos "igual" como en Venezuela, lo cual da origen a malos entendidos en España. Mi marido decía en el trabajo "Igual lo haré" (o sea, "Lo haré de todas maneras") y lo interpretaban como "A lo mejor lo hago".

P.D. Me parece *pésimo* que en un examen del Cervantes hagan una pregunta tan *localista* que millones de hispanohablantes no comparten (ni sabrían contestar, probablemente).


----------



## Pacalito

MarieSuzanne said:


> P.D. Me parece *pésimo* que en un examen del Cervantes hagan una pregunta tan *localista* que millones de hispanohablantes no comparten (ni sabrían contestar, probablemente).




Yo también lo interpretaría como un argentino, es decir "de todas maneras", igual porque soy italiano y comparto mucho con los queridos argentinos 

Estoy totalmente de acuerdo contigo, he hecho casi 35 pruebas de examen y hay muchas preguntas "localistas" como dices tú.


----------



## MarieSuzanne

Para demostrar la parcialidad de la RAE: 

*igual*
*11.     * adv. m._ Arg._ y_ Ur._ A pesar de todo, no obstante. _Aunque mañana llueva igual salimos de paseo._*
12.     * adv. duda coloq. *quizá.* _Igual mañana nieva._

En la primera acepción aclara que sólo es de Argentina y Uruguay (aunque los hermanos venezolanos también la usan y tal vez otros también).
En la segunda, que *sólo es propia de España*, no aclara nada, es decir, lo da por universal.


----------



## 0scar

_¿_En dónde no se dice o no se entiende _"Aunque mañana llueva *igual*  (igualmente) salimos (saldremos) de paseo"?_

Esto está equivocado: *12. *adv. duda coloq. *quizá.* _Igual mañana nieva._

_"Igual mañana nieva" _significa "[no importa ya que de todas maneras] mañana nevará". I_gual_ no implica duda, sino certeza o alta probabilidad


----------



## MarieSuzanne

0scar said:


> _¿_En dónde no se dice o no se entiende _"Aunque mañana llueva *igual*  (igualmente) salimos (saldremos) de paseo"?_ Sería interesante saberlo. Hasta ahora sólo tenemos la opinión de un venezolano (además de la nuestra como argentinos)
> 
> Esto está equivocado: *12. *adv. duda coloq. *quizá.* _Igual mañana nieva._ No, no está equivocado. Aunque a nosotros nos suene mal, en España se usa así.


----------



## 0scar

*12. *adv. duda coloq. *quizá.* _Igual mañana nieva._


Debería decir _Igual mañana niev*e* _para que signifique _quizás._
Hay un error en el ejemplo_. _

_ 
_


----------



## MarieSuzanne

0scar said:


> *12. *adv. duda coloq. *quizá.* _Igual mañana nieva._
> 
> 
> Debería decir _Igual mañana niev*e* _para que signifique _quizás._
> Hay un error en el ejemplo_. _



Reemplázalo por "a lo mejor", y el ejemplo está bien.


----------



## 0scar

*a lo mejor*
*1. *loc. adv. coloq. Quizá, tal vez.

_Igual/quizá//tal vez/a lo mejor mañana niev*e*_ 

Volvemos al principio, esto está equivocado: *12. *adv. duda coloq. *quizá.* _Igual mañana _nieva _niev*e*_


----------



## MarieSuzanne

Que "a lo mejor" equivalga en sentido a "tal vez, quizá" NO significa que se utilicen igual. Se dice _A lo mejor mañana niev*a* = Igual mañana niev_*a.


*


----------



## MarieSuzanne

Y, si tanto te extraña el "igual" con el indicativo, piensa en el "capaz" argentino: _Capaz que mañana niev*a*. _Y también quiere decir "a lo mejor, quizá, tal vez".


----------



## Pacalito

MarieSuzanne said:


> Y, si tanto te extraña el "igual" con el indicativo, piensa en el "capaz" argentino: _Capaz que mañana niev*a*. _Y también quiere decir "a lo mejor, quizá, tal vez".




¡Qué raro!

Sabes que en mi dialecto (Calabrés) y no en italiano, para decir la misma cosa decimos: "è capaci chi dumani chiovi" (è capace che domani piove)...¡Increíble!


----------



## MarieSuzanne

Pacalito said:


> ¡Qué raro!
> 
> Sabes que en mi dialecto (Calabrés) y no en italiano, para decir la misma cosa decimos: "è capaci chi dumani chiovi" (è capace che domani piove)...¡Increíble!



Pues no creo que sea una casualidad. Es muy probable que ése sea el origen. Los argentinos estamos llenos de italianismos, y muchos de ellos provenientes de dialectos (napolitano, genovés, calabrés...). Todos dejaron algo. ¡Y hasta nos cambiaron la entonación, que es típicamente italiana!


----------



## In Search Of

wow, nunca sabia que igual podría querer decir a lo mejor. Aprendí el castellano argentino y sigo usando igual - igualmente - con mis amigos españoles. Ahora me pregunto mas que nunca si me entienden o no...


----------



## MarieSuzanne

In Search Of said:


> wow, nunca sabia que igual podría querer decir a lo mejor. Aprendí el castellano argentino y sigo usando igual - igualmente - con mis amigos españoles. Ahora me pregunto mas que nunca si me entienden o no...



Pues ten mucho cuidado, porque la anécdota que conté de mi marido es muy cierta. Él tardó en darse cuenta de que, cuando decía eso para tranquilizar a alguien, lo único que hacía era ponerlo nervioso.


----------



## Ynez

Namarne said:


> Hola:
> 
> Hay mucha gente que emplea incluso *lo mismo*, aunque esto ya no sé si es correcto:



¿En Cataluña no se dice "lo mismo"?  Yo pensaba que era algo internacional.


----------



## In Search Of

MarieSuzanne said:


> Pues ten mucho cuidado, porque la anécdota que conté de mi marido es muy cierta. Él tardó en darse cuenta de que, cuando decía eso para tranquilizar a alguien, lo único que hacía era ponerlo nervioso.



jeje.. muy importante esto entonces. Me lo voy a acordar! Gracias!


----------



## Ynez

En España "igual" también podría tener la idea de "de todas maneras", pero sí, mejor que el contexto esté bien claro.

Por ejemplo si dices:

_- Oye, que a lo mejor mañana llueve.
- No te preocupes, lo voy a hacer igual._

Ahí significa "de todas maneras".


----------



## Namarne

Ynez said:


> ¿En Cataluña no se dice "lo mismo"?  Yo pensaba que era algo internacional.


Sí, claro, si hablas en castellano, sí.  
Mi comentario era porque *lo mismo* (_lo mismo apruebo_) siempre me ha parecido una expresión mucho más coloquial que *igual *(_igual apruebo_). Pero ya veo que las personas cultas también lo usáis.


----------



## HUMBERT0

No sé de donde es oriundo “capaz” pero se entiende y se usa en México, capaz que estoy generalizando, bueno, igual se usa en mi región y quien no lo diga… en el país entero. Je je je


----------



## Ynez

Yo catalogaría "lo mismo" e "igual" como coloquiales, simplemente. Y muy usadas las dos, por cierto.

No es algo que vayas a escribir en un tratado de filosofía, no.


----------



## Ynez

HUMBERT0 said:


> No sé de donde es oriundo “capaz” pero se entiende y se usa en México, capaz que estoy generalizando, bueno, igual se usa en mi región y quien no lo diga… en el país entero. Je je je



Sí, hace poco hemos estado hablando de este tema, y "capaz" también es internacional.

Aquí la versión sería "capaz de estar...", pero en Canarias es igual que la tuya.


----------



## ToñoTorreón

MarieSuzanne said:


> Para demostrar la parcialidad de la RAE:
> 
> *igual*
> *11. *adv. m._ Arg._ y_ Ur._ A pesar de todo, no obstante. _Aunque mañana llueva igual salimos de paseo._
> *12. *adv. duda coloq. *quizá.* _Igual mañana nieva._
> 
> En la primera acepción aclara que sólo es de Argentina y Uruguay (aunque los hermanos venezolanos también la usan y tal vez otros también).
> En la segunda, que *sólo es propia de España*, no aclara nada, es decir, lo da por universal.


 
En México se usa igual que en España.

¿Vas a ir a la fiesta?
Igual y sí.
Lo mismo y sí.
Capaz y sí.


----------



## Ynez

ToñoTorreón said:


> En México se usa igual que en España.
> 
> ¿Vas a ir a la fiesta?
> Igual y sí.
> Lo mismo y sí.
> Capaz y sí.




Ahh, ahí también usáis "lo mismo". Me quedo más tranquila, porque a veces se la he dado como opción a los estudiantes de español en el foro de _Gramática_. 

Aquí no diríamos "y".


----------



## MarieSuzanne

¡Qué sorpresa lo de la internacionalidad de "capaz"! Jamás oí ni leí que lo usaran en España, así que creía que era un argentinismo.


----------



## Hidrocálida

MarieSuzanne said:


> ¡Qué sorpresa lo de la internacionalidad de "capaz"! Jamás oí ni leí que lo usaran en España, así que creía que era un argentinismo.



Bueno, como dijo Humberto capaz es México es utilizado, un ejemplo:
Esta semana he llegado varias veces tarde al trabajo, capaz y me despiden

Respecto del uso de igual, cuando leí :
¿Dónde vais a ir de vacaciones?
- Igual vamos a Guatemala 
Pensé que quería decir que de todas maneras irian a Guatemala.
Saludos


----------



## MarieSuzanne

¡Así que también en México entienden "igual" como "de todas maneras"! ¡Y la RAE lo pone como localismo argentino!


----------



## mirx

MarieSuzanne said:


> ¡Así que también en México entienden "igual" como "de todas maneras"! ¡Y la RAE lo pone como localismo argentino!



1.-Es que es más común la otra forma.
2.-Ninguna de las formas es de uso formal. Para la una es más usual decir "a la mejor" y para la otra "de cualquier modo".


----------



## Ynez

Creo que la única diferencia para "igual" significando "de todas maneras" es que en España siempre lo diríamos al final de la frase.

- _No le digas que no lo haga, si al final lo va a hacer igual, cuando se empeña..._

Aunque solo se me ocurren ejemplos con "lo va a hacer igual", "lo hará igual". No importa la persona, pero el verbo "hacer" y con idea de futuro.


----------



## mirx

Ynez said:


> Creo que la única diferencia para "igual" significando "de todas maneras" es que en España siempre lo diríamos al final de la frase.
> 
> - _No le digas que no lo haga, si al final lo va a hacer igual, cuando se empeña..._
> 
> Aunque solo se me ocurren ejemplos con "lo va a hacer igual", "lo hará igual". No importa la persona, pero el verbo "hacer" y con idea de futuro.



Creo que el contexto nos lo diría, ¿no?.

Ahórrate tus regaños y tus prejuicios, nos queremos e igual* nos vamos a casar.

*Aunque no inusual, en México sería más natural un "de todos modos".


----------



## Ynez

mirx said:


> Creo que el contexto nos lo diría, ¿no?.
> 
> Ahórrate tus regaños y tus prejuicios, nos queremos e igual* nos vamos a casar.
> 
> *Aunque no inusual, en México sería más natural un "de todos modos".



Es verdad, nosotros también podríamos decir "nos queremos igual" en esa frase. Solo se me estaban ocurriendo ejemplos con "hacer".


----------



## MarieSuzanne

La verdad es que yo nunca oí que en España se usara "igual" con ese sentido. Pero, si es así, ¿cómo distinguen entre los sentidos tan opuestos de "de todas maneras" y "quizá" (que éste sí que se oye mucho)? ¿Cómo saben si está diciendo _De todas maneras nos vamos a casar _o _Quizá nos vamos a casar_? ¡Vaya malentendido que podría crearse!


----------



## mirx

MarieSuzanne said:


> ¿cómo distinguen entre los sentidos tan opuestos de "de todas maneras" y "quizá" (que éste sí que se oye mucho)? ¿Cómo saben si está diciendo _De todas maneras nos vamos a casar _o _Quizá nos vamos a casar_? ¡Vaya malentendido que podría crearse!



No sé en España, pero creo que en México el contexto y sobre todo el tono lo diría todo. Frases aisladas y sin mayor contexto quizá sí podrían causar malentendidos.


----------



## Ynez

Y siempre diríamos el "igual" al final de la frase (con el significado de "de todas maneras").


----------



## ManPaisa

MarieSuzanne said:


> ¡Así que también en México entienden "igual" como "de todas maneras"! ¡Y la RAE lo pone como localismo argentino!


 
Diga lo que diga el DRAE, por aquí, ese _*igual*_ igual se entiende igual que en Argentina. 

_*Jorge no ha estudiado nada  para el examen, pero igual lo va a aprobar *_(= *de cualquier manera lo va a aprobar*)


----------



## Ynez

ManPaisa said:


> Diga lo que diga el DRAE, por aquí, ese _*igual*_ igual se entiende igual que en Argentina.
> 
> _*Jorge no ha estudiado nada  para el examen, pero igual lo va a aprobar *_(= *de cualquier manera lo va a aprobar*)



Esa oración es interesante. En España sería ambigua, se podría entender como "quizás" o "de todas maneras". Imagino que la entonación o la información que tengamos de los conocimientos de Jorge o de la dificultad del examen nos darán la clave.


----------



## mirx

ManPaisa said:


> _*Jorge no ha estudiado nada  para el examen, pero igual lo va a aprobar *_(= *de cualquier manera lo va a aprobar*)



Mira Marie, este es un ejemplo que a simple vista pudiese parecer ambiguo, sin embargo la determinación en "lo va" nos indica un "de todas formas".

Si la oración dijera: _Jorge no ha estudiado nada para el examen pero igual lo aprueba_. Aquí es obvio un "tal vez".


----------



## MarieSuzanne

Deberíamos hacer llegar nuestra queja a la RAE.


----------



## ManPaisa

MarieSuzanne said:


> Deberíamos hacer llegar nuestra queja a la RAE.


 
Por discriminación.


----------



## Ibermanolo

MarieSuzanne said:


> La verdad es que yo nunca oí que en España se usara "igual" con ese sentido. Pero, si es así, ¿cómo distinguen entre los sentidos tan opuestos de "de todas maneras" y "quizá" (que éste sí que se oye mucho)? ¿Cómo saben si está diciendo _De todas maneras nos vamos a casar _o _Quizá nos vamos a casar_? ¡Vaya malentendido que podría crearse!


 
Igual nos casamos = A lo mejor nos casamos = Tal vez nos casemos.

Nos vamos a casar igual (No se usa mucho en España, sería más común usar "igualmente" pero se entendería como en cualquier caso, de todas formas) 

_*Jorge no ha estudiado nada para el examen, pero igual lo va a aprobar.* Esta frase no es común en España, podría dar lugar a confusión. Personalmente si la dijera un interlocutor latinoamericano la entendería con el sentido que le dan allí._

_Jorge no ha estudiado nada para el examen pero igual lo aprueba. Ésta sí se usa en España y significaría tal vez_


----------



## raulalgri

Pacalito said:


> ¿Igual es sinónimo de "a lo mejor?
> 
> Ejemplo:
> 
> ¿Dónde vais a ir de vacaciones?
> - Igual vamos a Guatemala
> 
> La opcion correcta del DELE es la siguente: "a lo mejor" (las otras dos eran: "también" y "otra vez")
> 
> Me parece muy extraño.... A ver, ¿qué me decís?



¿Qué es el DELE?



Miguelillo 87 said:


> Pues nunc alo había pensado así, pero si los intercambiamos sí se puede.
> 
> Así que sí son sinonimos.



En el Perú no le damos ese sentido.



Namarne said:


> Hola:
> 
> En España es muy común el uso de *igual *con el sentido de *a lo mejor* o de *quizá*. Hay mucha gente que emplea incluso *lo mismo*, aunque esto ya no sé si es correcto:
> _Lo mismo vamos a Guatemala_. = _Igual vamos a Guatemala = A lo mejor vamos a Guatemala. = Quizá vayamos a Guatemala. _



No sabía eso.



ROSANGELUS said:


> Por acá no se utiliza de esa manera, tienen una diferencia sutil.
> 
> Igual = de todas maneras (cuando tal vez hay algun obstaculo, pero igual vamos)
> 
> A lo mejor = Tal vez/puede ser (cuando es solo un supuesto)
> 
> Saludos
> Rosa



Acá en el Perú tampoco. Pero yo diría que la diferencia no es sutil.



MarieSuzanne said:


> En Argentina usamos "igual" como en Venezuela, ...



Acá en el Perú también.



MarieSuzanne said:


> Para demostrar la parcialidad de la RAE:
> 
> *igual*
> *11.     * adv. m._ Arg._ y_ Ur._ A pesar de todo, no obstante. _Aunque mañana llueva igual salimos de paseo._*
> 12.     * adv. duda coloq. *quizá.* _Igual mañana nieva._
> 
> En la primera acepción aclara que sólo es de Argentina y Uruguay (aunque los hermanos venezolanos también la usan y tal vez otros también). _Claro, los peruanos también la usamos._
> 
> En la segunda, que *sólo es propia de España*, no aclara nada, es decir, lo da por universal.







MarieSuzanne said:


> Y, si tanto te extraña el "igual" con el indicativo, piensa en el "capaz" argentino: _Capaz que mañana niev*a*. _Y también quiere decir "a lo mejor, quizá, tal vez".



En el Perú también se usa el "capaz".



MarieSuzanne said:


> Pues no creo que sea una casualidad. Es muy probable que ése sea el origen. Los argentinos estamos llenos de italianismos, y muchos de ellos provenientes de dialectos (napolitano, genovés, calabrés...). Todos dejaron algo. ¡Y hasta nos cambiaron la entonación, que es típicamente italiana!



Estoy de acuerdo. Hasta en los gestos con las manos se nota el parecido.



Ynez said:


> En España "igual" también podría tener la idea de "de todas maneras", pero sí, mejor que el contexto esté bien claro.
> 
> Por ejemplo si dices:
> 
> _- Oye, que a lo mejor mañana llueve.
> - No te preocupes, lo voy a hacer igual._
> 
> Ahí significa "de todas maneras".



O sea que en España también tiene ese significado. Será que el sentido de "quizá" o "_a lo mejor" que le dan _en España no es tan antiguo como el de "de todas maneras".



HUMBERT0 said:


> No sé de donde es oriundo “capaz” pero se entiende y se usa en México, capaz que estoy generalizando, bueno, igual se usa en mi región y quien no lo diga… en el país entero. Je je je



En el Perú también se usa.



MarieSuzanne said:


> ¡Qué sorpresa lo de la internacionalidad de "capaz"! Jamás oí ni leí que lo usaran en España, así que creía que era un argentinismo.



Los peruanos también lo usamos, aunque me parece que sólo lo usan algunas personas.



Hidrocálida said:


> Respecto del uso de igual, cuando leí :
> ¿Dónde vais a ir de vacaciones?
> - Igual vamos a Guatemala
> Pensé que quería decir que de todas maneras irian a Guatemala.
> Saludos



En el Perú también significaría "de todas maneras vamos a Guatemala".



MarieSuzanne said:


> ¡Así que también en México entienden "igual" como "de todas maneras"!



En el Perú también.



ManPaisa said:


> Diga lo que diga el DRAE, por aquí, ese _*igual*_ igual se entiende igual que en Argentina.
> 
> _*Jorge no ha estudiado nada  para el examen, pero igual lo va a aprobar *_(= *de cualquier manera lo va a aprobar*)



Son varios los países latinoamericanos que lo entendemos de esa forma, y yo creo que la mayoría.



Ynez said:


> Esa oración es interesante. En España sería ambigua, se podría entender como "quizás" o "de todas maneras". Imagino que la entonación o la información que tengamos de los conocimientos de Jorge o de la dificultad del examen nos darán la clave.



¡¿Ya ven que en España también tiene el sentido de "de todas maneras"?!



MarieSuzanne said:


> Deberíamos hacer llegar nuestra queja a la RAE.





ManPaisa said:


> Por discriminación.



Tal vez lo hayan hecho por ignorancia. Pero sí creo que deberíamos hacerles llegar nuestra observación, aunque no sé cómo.



Ibermanolo said:


> Igual nos casamos = A lo mejor nos casamos = Tal vez nos casemos.
> 
> Nos vamos a casar igual (No se usa mucho en España, sería más común usar "igualmente" pero se entendería como en cualquier caso, de todas formas)
> 
> _*Jorge no ha estudiado nada para el examen, pero igual lo va a aprobar.* Esta frase no es común en España, podría dar lugar a confusión. Personalmente si la dijera un interlocutor latinoamericano la entendería con el sentido que le dan allí._
> 
> _Jorge no ha estudiado nada para el examen pero igual lo aprueba. Ésta sí se usa en España y significaría tal vez_



Estoy pensando que el sentido que le dan en España de "tal vez" a la palabra "igual" es algo parecido al sentido de "altamente probable" que le damos a la palabra "seguro" o "seguramente": "Seguramente su origen es ese" = "Creo que es altamente probable que su origen sea ese".

Saludos a todos.


----------



## Erreconerre

Pacalito said:


> ¿Igual es sinónimo de "a lo mejor?
> 
> Ejemplo:
> 
> ¿Dónde vais a ir de vacaciones?
> - Igual vamos a Guatemala
> 
> La opcion correcta del DELE es la siguente: "a lo mejor" (las otras dos eran: "también" y "otra vez")
> 
> Me parece muy extraño.... A ver, ¿qué me decís?


 

En algunas partes de México _"igual y"_ equivale a _"puede ser que"._ Por ejemplo:

*-¿Vas a ir al concierto?*
-*Igual y sí.* 

En donde *igual y sí* signfica *puede ser que sí.* 

Donde yo vivo esta expresión no es muy conocida. Pero en el centro de la república su uso es muy frecuente.


----------



## Bark

mirx said:


> Mira Marie, este es un ejemplo que a simple vista pudiese parecer ambiguo, sin embargo la determinación en "lo va" nos indica un "de todas formas".
> 
> Si la oración dijera: _Jorge no ha estudiado nada para el examen pero igual lo aprueba_. Aquí es obvio un "tal vez".




Estoy con mirx en que el tiempo verbal dice mucho pero de todas formas creo que en España no suena bien decir "igual" antes del verbo con el significado "de todas formas".

"Igual me lo compro" (puede que me lo compre).
"Me lo voy a comprar igual" (me lo voy a comprar, sí o sí).
"Igual me lo voy a comprar" (aquí yo entendería puede que vaya y me lo compre, entendiendo el verbo ir como movimiento y no como perífrasis).

Por lo tanto creo que, además del tiempo verbal, en España importa bastante dónde esté situada la palabra. ¿Qué opináis?


----------



## Realice

Bark said:


> Estoy con mirx en que el tiempo verbal dice mucho pero de todas formas creo que en España no suena bien decir "igual" antes del verbo con el significado "de todas formas".
> 
> "Igual me lo compro" (puede que me lo compre).
> "Me lo voy a comprar igual" (me lo voy a comprar, sí o sí).
> "Igual me lo voy a comprar" (aquí yo entendería puede que vaya y me lo compre, entendiendo el verbo ir como movimiento y no como perífrasis).
> 
> Por lo tanto creo que, además del tiempo verbal, en España importa bastante dónde esté situada la palabra. ¿Qué opináis?


La ubicación de 'igual' y la forma verbal a la que acompaña. Cuando va antes del verbo y acompañando a una forma verbal en presente, significa 'a lo mejor', 'tal vez': por ejemplo _'No le digas eso, que igual se enfada'_. Cuando va después del verbo y acompañando a una forma en futuro, significa 'de todas formas': por ejemplo, _'No te molestes, se va a enfadar igual'_; o _'Aunque se lo adviertas, lo hará igual'_.

En tu último ejemplo, con el sentido que le das, yo casi más diría _'Igual voy a comprármelo'_...


----------



## duvija

Agrego que para ese 'capaz', en Uruguay se puede usar 'de repente'. Ver el siguiente hilo: *Capaz que.../De repente*


----------

